# Looking for a Magna Cruise



## Sayitsimple (Nov 16, 2019)

Looking for a 26 inch MCS Magna Cruise with great chrome. frame or compete bike TY


----------



## lemonpeelerman (Feb 2, 2020)

u still looking? offer up Los Angeles


----------



## Sayitsimple (Feb 2, 2020)

always TY I will check out Never looked at offer up.


----------



## Sayitsimple (Feb 2, 2020)

Very rich cant tell condition from pics Thank you!!!!!


----------



## birdzgarage (Feb 2, 2020)

Its on craigslist too.nice bike $2200.00


----------



## Sayitsimple (Feb 2, 2020)

Seems high?


----------



## birdzgarage (Feb 2, 2020)

It really depends on the parts .most early to mid 80s 26 bmx cruiser frame and forks are 1500 bucks and up.so its really not expensive.early bmx market is strong in socal


----------



## Sayitsimple (Feb 2, 2020)

for that price I can have a bad ass Elgin


----------

